# Mechanics Apprenticeships in NZ



## linbin (Sep 4, 2009)

Does anyone know of the likelihood of my 18 year old continuing a truck mechanics apprenticeship in NZ as he is keen to continue after 2 year one in france.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

You could try sites like these. This is not a recommendation, just what I found using google

Apprentice Diesel Mechanic - Truck Jobs in Dunedin- Automotive Employment NZ

or search seek.co.nz for truck mechanic apprenticeships. This is what I got

SEEK - Job Search - Find jobs using multiple job search options


----------

